
Speculation over back door in Skype - chaostheory
http://www.heise-online.co.uk/security/Speculation-over-back-door-in-Skype--/news/111170
======
cperciva
I don't know if Skype has a back door, but I'll say this: If I worked for the
NSA, I would write Skype. And it would have a back door.

Because really, what could possibly be better backdoorware than closed-source
code with anti-debugging mechanisms, which millions of people have installed
and running continuously, and which has a completely plausible excuse for
sending and receiving large volumes of encrypted traffic?

As I see it, the only question we should be asking about Skype's security is
this: Should we just assume that government(s) can listen in on Skype calls --
or should we assume that running Skype gives governments access to everything
on our systems?

